# Some Xubuntu queries.



## Renny (Apr 16, 2008)

Right now I've installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my PC,

Its too slow, so I was thinking of switching to Xubuntu,

1. What will I not be able to do on Xubuntu which I can do on Ubuntu?

2. Can I have screenlets, desklets, Icon themes, themes etc. on Xubuntu just like in Ubuntu?

3. Can I customise Login screens, Boot splashes etc. on Xubuntu just like in Ubuntu?


And in the Xubuntu site I found 2 ISO versions, one "desktop version" and the other "alternate version,
what is the difference b\w the two?


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 16, 2008)

Everything you do on Ubuntu can be done on Xubuntu too.The only difference being Xubuntu uses Xfce as desktop manager while Ubuntu uses GNMOE, Kubuntu uses KDE etc..Go with desktop version


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 16, 2008)

The alternate ISO does not include a live version of the selected distro. Its to be used only to install via the non-gui method. For places where live cd fails to boot mostly.


----------



## anarchist (Apr 16, 2008)

1. Xubuntu and ubuntu have same repositories, so same applications on both versions. default package selection is slightly different, which you can always change later. 
2. you can have them, but if you want to use them better stick to ubuntu. xubuntu is xfce based desktop environment, intended for users who want clean and efficient system.
3. desktop version is live CD, form which you can install (graphical installer) or run without installing, it requires more RAM (>192MB). alternate cd is only for installation (text based installer), it requires lesser RAM.
btw what is your system configuration?


----------



## Renny (Apr 16, 2008)

P3 700MHz, 256MB RAM, Intel 810 Chipset, 15" CRT, PS/2 Mouse, AT Keyboard, LG GSA-H12N.

I'm currently downloading Live version of Xubuntu.


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ I had some bad experience running Xubuntu on my friend's system with almost same configuration as yours. Lets see whether it works on your system or not


----------



## praka123 (Apr 17, 2008)

with your configuration,archlinux is a good option,but will be tough for new comers.
else use zenwalk linux(xfce default) and may be,better and lean than xubuntu


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 17, 2008)

^Yea, Arch and Zenwalk are lighter too , Xubuntu is too heavy for older systems.


----------



## Renny (Apr 17, 2008)

Just installed Xubuntu 7.10,

1. When I try to run the terminal the system just logs-off from my account, help needed here.

2. How do I disable indexing and how do I speed up my system(Disabling unecessary stuff)?

3. Check out this pic, do I have root privilages and should I disable "Administer the system"?
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.3c82db2636.png

4. And how do I include the "Take Screenshots" option in the "Accessories" menu?


----------



## Renny (Apr 17, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> Just installed Xubuntu 7.10,
> 1. When I try to run the terminal the system just logs-off from my account, help needed here.



This problem seems to be abug when using the i810 driver, it can be solved by changing colour depth to 16 bit.

Now plz help with other problems,

And I have 3 accounts on my PC excluding root, how do I enable automatic login for only one of them?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 17, 2008)

I think you need xfce4-screenshotter for screenshot applet.

What login manager are you using?


----------



## anarchist (Apr 18, 2008)

for automatic login
applications>>settings>>login window>>security


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 18, 2008)

Better install Boot up Manager to disable stuff you don't want to start at boot time.


> sudo apt-get install bum


Also, I tried Xfce.But it looks too similiar to Gnome.


----------



## Renny (Apr 18, 2008)

1. How do I disable indexing and how do I speed up my system(Disabling unecessary stuff)?

2. Check out this pic, do I have root privilages and should I disable "Administer the system"?
*img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?3c82db2636.png


----------



## praka123 (Apr 18, 2008)

1.do u have beagled installed?purge it via synapitc,also remove slocate/locate and install "preload" from synaptic.
2.its OK fine.Ubuntu assumes first user as the administrator of the system.hence....


----------



## Renny (Apr 18, 2008)

Hense what? I should remove the tick from "Administer the system"?

And I have 3 users excluding root, if I enable Automatic login for one of them the system just logs into that account without even displaying the Login screen,

And how can I speed up Xubuntu?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 18, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> And I have 3 users excluding root, if I enable Automatic login for one of them the system just logs into that account without even displaying the Login screen.


Isn't that the point of having set up an Auto-Login?


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 18, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> And how can I speed up Xubuntu?


Man, read previous posts before repeating queries.!


----------



## praka123 (Apr 18, 2008)

@Rahul:being in adm group is fine for the first user.


----------



## Renny (Apr 19, 2008)

@shady,

I already did as suggested by praka, I was wondering if there are any other ways of making things faster, I'm not blind dude I can read, and does a "repeated query" hurt your eyes so much, well if it does I think you know what you must do, dont look at it!!

@qwerty,

What I mean is I want "Auto Login" for only ONE account, not for all of them,
meaning I want the User list to be displayed at startup and there when I click on the user who has auto login enabledthat user should automatically login,
But the other users must enter their passwords,
Hope your're not confused.


----------



## shady_inc (Apr 19, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> @shady,
> 
> I already did as suggested by praka, I was wondering if there are any other ways of making things faster, I'm not blind dude I can read, and does a "repeated query" hurt your eyes so much, well if it does I think you know what you must do, dont look at it!!


Not in one post have you mentioned that you had tried boot up manager or praka's method and are lookin for something more to speed up Xubuntu  So I thought you were one of those guys who keeps posting queries without paying scant regard to what others have to say.! 
Did you try disabling services you don't need from startup.? Go to System>Administration>Services and disable services you don't need, like disable cups if you don't have printer etc.


> What I mean is I want "Auto Login" for only ONE account, not for all of them,
> meaning I want the User list to be displayed at startup and there when I click on the user who has auto login enabledthat user should automatically login,
> But the other users must enter their passwords,
> Hope your're not confused .


Not really sure if there's a better way for doing it, but the second last post in this link:
*ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12777.html
seems to be what you are looking for.Can't try it out since I use kdm.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Apr 19, 2008)

~Rahul~

You are confused actually. Automatic login is far different from Password less login. And that feature ain't available in GDM and is dumb and securityless. You may use PAM if you know how to configure it.

P.s. You're even confused about what distro to use finally after so long, all you do is hop, ask random quick questions, erase it apart again. And what not.


----------



## Renny (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm confused eh, well you're the chump here mate,

U think I'm crazy switching from one distro to another, well if atleast one distro worked fine on my PC I would have stuck to it, I ain't some idiot who keeps switching distros for no reason, 

Well I did'nt ask for you're help mate, you're the one who interfered in here and started all ur crappy bull$hit,

And if u get bugged by my queries so much just STFU, thats all I can say, I did'nt ask for ur help,

This is really depressing, I ask some serious queries here and guys like qwerty think I'm some bloody noob out to waste others time,

And its my wish dude I'll try all the distros there are and I will ask for help if I need it,

Let me ask u somethin, u say I started many threads on distros rite, did u reply in any of em? If not why the hell u bother dude? U didn't bother to reply then, now all of a sudden u start crappin my thread,

If the only thing u can do is comment all I can say is *STFU*.


----------



## chesss (May 4, 2008)

> P3 700MHz, 256MB RAM,


I upgraded from such a system only 2 weeks ago. 
any standard unix distro will be damn slow for such a system  . 
Heck gnome feels  slower than vista even on my brand new dual core. 

My suggestion wld be to try puppy linux. Its my fav OS. its small (100mb) , doesn't need installation (yet it saves your settings) , has dotpups,pets for double click installation.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 4, 2008)

@~Rahul~ - Haha, fine then, keep hopping.


----------



## Renny (May 5, 2008)

Dude ur pathetic , Replying so late, well I was hoping that u'll see this thread, esp for my last reply,

And ya dude I'll keep switching distros, cos its MY wish, but I'll have to say I've given up on linux for now as its very unstable on my hardware(Mostly bcos of my hardware),

And remember this thread:-
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86123

U were fussing, moaning and whining for the output of dmesg, well after I gave it what the fcuk did u do? NOTHING.

The only thing u did bfore that was fuss about how I cud'nt  give its output, after giving it u cud'nt do nothin u chump, even now the only thing ur doing is commenting,

So basically the only thing u can do well is sledge ppl and comment abt them, u cant help them or do anything else  .


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 5, 2008)

Yes that is exactly what am here for, you're new.


----------



## Faun (May 5, 2008)

@~Rahul~
He is  a algorithmic genius.


----------



## Renny (May 5, 2008)

I dont understand why u target me dude,

Well I wish u the best in ur "occupation" .. lol.

OK he may be a genius, but why does he always have to be sarcastic to me,

All I want is for everyone to be friendly and help each other out.


----------



## Hitboxx (May 5, 2008)

Rest it people.

 Rahul, nobody is targeting you, if he has in his capacity to help you, he will definitely help and same goes for other members. Agreed, distro hopping is fun once in a while and it is YOUR wish, but realistically you shouldn't expect all your problems to be solved in such a scenario. You will be far better off in dedicated Linux forums like linuxquestions.org where they cover a wide variety of topics. And not to mention, eventually you will have to make the decision of sticking with one distro if you plan to use Linux on a daily basis without any problems. 

People will try to give their inputs if and when they can. All are volunteers here, so don't expect a paid support like solution, things will take time.

_*Me again:*_ And on a sidenote if I may add, if say you have a sudden problem like X not starting up or some module not working, you can always try to visit our irc chat channel at #digit and #think-digit on irc.freenode.net server. We hangout there whenever possible and can also have a realtime open net discussion.


----------

